# Sharpening Class - Oct 8, 2011



## Dave Martell

After much wrangling with schedules we've finally decided on a date that hopefully works. Our next sharpening class will be held on Sat, Oct 8th

Please see *Japanese Knife Sharpening Class* for details and registration information. 

I hope to see you there! 

Dave


----------



## cnochef

Cmon guys, let's get signed up. I'm already in and if you don't help me fill the class, then I can't come down from Canada!


----------



## Dave Martell

We've got two sign-ups so far, 5 seats still available!


----------



## echerub

Man, I looked up driving times and even dropped by a few airlines' sites to see if I could make it to the class. Unfortunately, I can't make it.

Dave, I wonder what it would take to entice you up across the border for a few classes


----------



## Dave Martell

I would hesitate to say.


----------



## Dave Martell

This class is definitely on even though there's only 2 people signed up so far. One of these guys is coming all the way from Canada so I'm holding it no matter what. I hope to see a couple more people sign up but if not we'll just have a small class this time around. 


PS - This will be the last class held until at least the spring time.


----------



## echerub

I'm a "very probable" on this one! Will know very shortly


----------



## Dave Martell

echerub said:


> I'm a "very probable" on this one! Will know very shortly




That'd be great Len!


----------



## echerub

*muttering: where is my passport? where is my passport? where the heck did I put it?* Looks like I'm almost definitely gonna be able to make it  Looking forward to signing up later this evening!


----------



## Dave Martell

Len, that's awesome! I'm really looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Dave Martell

We got another sign up tonight and I've got another two on the fence with legs dangling over. Looks like this class is starting to fill up after all.


----------



## echerub

Add me to the confirmed list  Just signed up a few moments ago!

Now I actually and really do need to find my passport!


----------



## Dave Martell

That's great news Len, glad to have you!


----------



## Dave Martell

This class filled up nicely, there's only 2 slots left.


----------



## Dave Martell

So is everyone ready for class?


----------



## The hekler

I know I can't wait!


----------



## Dave Martell

I did a 1 on 1 today. It was a good warm up to shake the rust off. I'm really looking forward to this class.


----------



## echerub

*Definitely* looking forward to the class. The anticipation is building, I'm gettin' a little giddy... Yeah, it's gonna be a really cool Saturday


----------



## Dave Martell

Only 3 more days! :happy1:


----------



## Dave Martell

When are you Canadian guys coming down?


----------



## echerub

I'm riding with cnochef, and we're hittin' the road Friday morning.


----------



## Dave Martell

echerub said:


> I'm riding with cnochef, and we're hittin' the road Friday morning.



Are you driving straight through or doing some on Sat morning? If you'll be here on Friday, what time do you think you'll be in this area and where are you staying?


----------



## echerub

We ought to be in Reading by Friday evening... 7ish? We are both booked at Wyndham Lincoln.


----------



## Dave Martell

If you guys are bored (and not too tired) maybe you can give me a call and then come over for some knife play?


----------



## echerub

I dunno if cnochef's going to see this in time, so I'll mention it to him. He's taking the brunt of the driving so it's really whether he feels up for it  I'll give you a call either way!


----------



## Dave Martell

OK Len, sounds good.


----------



## apicius9

We want live video! At least of the fun part  I hope you will all have a great day!

Stefan


----------



## kalaeb

Dave Martell said:


> If you guys are bored (and not too tired) maybe you can give me a call and then come over for some knife play?


 
???This could be interpreted so many different ways I don't even want to start.:scared4:

But seriously, have a good time all.


----------



## echerub

Dropped by Dave's workshop yesterday evening to get acquainted in person and to get ourselves just that little bit more stoked about the class  it's gonna be a fun day today


----------



## echerub

Oh, and seeing and handling one of Dave's newly-made knives definitely has me itching a bit


----------



## Jim

So... how was the class?


----------



## shankster

???This could be interpreted so many different ways I don't even want to start.

He said knife play not sword play...


----------



## Dave Martell

Jim said:


> So... how was the class?


 

We had a great group of guys & girl today and it went nice. I had a good time.


----------



## echerub

Great class. Helped tons. Dave's Dvd is a good start with good info. Dave in person with real feedback and a few years more insight into things is a whole other level. Cool, relaxed class today, but we all found it truly worthwhile. Heck, I sharpened some more for practice after getting back to the hotel. My edges aren't perfect, but man, they are very noticeably better than what I used to get from my sharpening efforts.

Dave predicted we'd have some blood spilled in the class today. Didn't happen. I did, however, abrade one fingertip a bit much tonight during my after class practice


----------



## Dave Martell

That was the first class with no bloodshed - amazing! 

Len, I'm happy to hear that you got something from the class, that's the best part for me. I also really enjoyed your company, you guys were great.


----------



## The hekler

This was a great class: fun, laid back, and informative. Instead of just telling us what to do Dave was great at teaching us to figure out what to do, a subtle but very important difference. Something that will be way more helpful and laid a foundation that we can continue to build on ourselves. To anybody that is sitting on the fence about whether to take one of Dave's classes I heartily recomend it, in 8 hours I learned more then I could have in a year of trying to sharpen my knives at home with Internet videos. I would honestly consider taking the class again or paired with his advanced class. Thank you to the Martell family for allowing us into their home and to interupt their weekend.

Will


----------



## ecchef

Now if only I could get him over here under the pretext of holding a Ka-bar sharpening class.......:scratchhead:


----------



## Dave Martell

The hekler said:


> This was a great class: fun, laid back, and informative. Instead of just telling us what to do Dave was great at teaching us to figure out what to do, a subtle but very important difference. Something that will be way more helpful and laid a foundation that we can continue to build on ourselves. To anybody that is sitting on the fence about whether to take one of Dave's classes I heartily recomend it, in 8 hours I learned more then I could have in a year of trying to sharpen my knives at home with Internet videos. I would honestly consider taking the class again or paired with his advanced class. Thank you to the Martell family for allowing us into their home and to interupt their weekend.
> 
> Will


 

It was nice meeting you Will and it's great hearing that you got something out of the class.


----------



## cnochef

The class was awesome! I really didn't know anything about sharpening my knives, so I was a blank slate so to speak. Dave's presentation was excellent, with just enough detail to be interesting without getting bogged down in detail. For this class, he has obviously taken care to sieve through all the BS and misinformation about sharpening and distill it down to a fantastic one-day presentation. If you're not getting proper results from your sharpening regime, you owe it to yourself to take this class. Believe me, Dave has had years of experience to develop the insight and recommendations that he gives you and that is worth the price alone. I really appreciated the information on preparing your stones, sharpening by feel, stropping and stone selection for specific knives and needs. Plus, I really liked the little extras covered like how to properly repair damaged tips (mine was repaired gratis as the example). Not to mention the screaming edge Dave put on my 100-year old Beatty cleaver. That thing cuts like a $400 gyuto now! Thanks to Dave for this class, his hospitality and the opportunity to learn with some cool fellow knife nuts.


----------



## Dave Martell

It was great having you here Lyle, I very much enjoyed your company.


----------



## echerub

Thanks to the class and a nagging urge to practice what I've learned, I had another late night yesterday. On the plus side, a few more of my knives now have better edges than they ever had before


----------



## Dave Martell

echerub said:


> Thanks to the class and a nagging urge to practice what I've learned, I had another late night yesterday. On the plus side, a few more of my knives now have better edges than they ever had before



Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## homegirl

To add to the info on Dave's class - it was incredibly helpful! I'm a newbie to decent knives and learning to sharpen and i left class with the info i needed to feel confident to keep moving forward. Dave helped me get a nice edge on a 50 year old MAC knife (sharpening practice). I saw firsthand how to get rid of a wire edge and could instantly see why it's important. His years of experience were compounded into easy, helpful ideas. Can't say enough about it. Great fun!

Heckler - are you going to leave any Shigs for the rest of us? That last knife looked great. Enjoy!


----------



## sachem allison

homegirl said:


> To add to the info on Dave's class - it was incredibly helpful! I'm a newbie to decent knives and learning to sharpen and i left class with the info i needed to feel confident to keep moving forward. Dave helped me get a nice edge on a 50 year old MAC knife (sharpening practice). I saw firsthand how to get rid of a wire edge and could instantly see why it's important. His years of experience were compounded into easy, helpful ideas. Can't say enough about it. Great fun!
> 
> Heckler - are you going to leave any Shigs for the rest of us? That last knife looked great. Enjoy!



Welcome!


----------



## Dave Martell

Welcome Amy, I'm glad that you showed up here, well officially anyway.


----------



## echerub

Welcome, Amy! Welcome to the light 

Dave, I love how my edges are turning out. Not perfect, but a *lot* better than before - and I was happy with what I had before! (Not any more though...) Spent the evening practicing again, and got 5 knives all up to current-spec. Unfortunately, I got 2 fingertips putting red dye here and there, and my girlfriend is complaining I've spent way too much time this evening on the stones 

Ah well... I trust that in time I'll stop injuring my fingertips, will be a little quicker, and will get closer to perfect edges. I have faith


----------



## Dave Martell

It's great to hear that you guys are already getting better, makes me happy. 

Hey, did you ever get over to that BBQ place?


----------



## echerub

Oh, yes we did! All of us ended up positively stuffed and satisfied. Really tasty, very nice BBQ. For me, the baby back ribs were the best part of the triple combo that I got - wish I could have some right about now, actually. The pulled pork was tasty but a little too salty for me. The beef brisket was nice, but was beaten out by the ribs that I had right before it 

It's tasty food with good portions. Good selection on the menu, so I'm sure everyone will find something they really enjoy


----------



## Dave Martell

echerub said:


> Oh, yes we did! All of us ended up positively stuffed and satisfied. Really tasty, very nice BBQ. For me, the baby back ribs were the best part of the triple combo that I got - wish I could have some right about now, actually. The pulled pork was tasty but a little too salty for me. The beef brisket was nice, but was beaten out by the ribs that I had right before it
> 
> It's tasty food with good portions. Good selection on the menu, so I'm sure everyone will find something they really enjoy


 

Oh snap - I'm there!


----------



## The hekler

Welcome Amy, don't know how I missed your post, glad you joined the forum. No all the shiges from this point foward will be mine, I figure everyone else has had their chance.


----------



## cnochef

Dave:

I copied your sharpening station idea, got a recycling box and cut up a nice cedar 2x4 to make a bridge, gonna try it out this weekend.

BTW, welcome the the forum Amy you're no longer a lurker!

For what it's worth, I thought the brisket at Muddy's BBQ Truck was amazing as was the Texas sausage link. Pulled pork was OK, ribs were good but I've had so many great ones they didn't make the cut for me. Sides were great especially coleslaw and beans. Oh, the dry-rubbed smoked wings were superb but a little sweet. Birch beer is a must have beverage.


----------



## Jim

Welcome Amy!


----------

